

Hack carefully around radiation: hospital unintentionally  irradiates patients - anigbrowl
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-cedars13-2009oct13,0,1200257.story

======
khafra
Hard to believe hospital procedures allow them to change the power settings on
an x-ray device without doing any regression testing.

